

Hash Collision Probabilities (2011) - fauria
http://preshing.com/20110504/hash-collision-probabilities/

======
jonny_eh
TLDR Use 64-bit hashes, at least.

------
McUsr
I couldn't wrap my head around how to solve that.

Thanks

